# Neue Wohnzimmeranlagen von Teufel zum neuen Jahr



## Overlocked (22. Dezember 2008)

*Die Lautspecherschmiede, Teufel, plant derzeit wieder zwei neue Standlautsprecheranlagen auf den Markt zu bringen. Diese sollen ab dem nächsten Jahr erhältlich sein.*
*
Columa 700 R*

Dieses Komplettsystem soll Design und Qualität in sich vereinen und dies ist den Berlinern auch augenscheinlich gelungen. Die vier Hochglanzalusäulen wurden in einem futuristischem Design gehalten, wobei ein, nicht von der Abdeckung verborgener, Hochtöner den Abschluss bildet. Der Center ist akustisch perfekt auf die Standlautsprecher abgestimmt. Angesteuert werden die Lautsprecher von einem Oval zulaufenden Subwoofer, den es sowohl in der Ausführung mit intigriertem- und ohne intigrierten Receiver geben wird. Die vollaktiv Variante wird von dem UKW Radio bis hin zu Dolby Digital und DTS alle gängigen Features in sich vereint haben.

Das Set wird voraussichtlich im 1.Quartal 2009 zu haben sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
LT3*

Das LT3, so verspricht Teufel, soll jeder "dicken" Standboxen den Kampf ansagen. Hifi Sound vom feinsten, soll das Set, welches mit seinen sehr dünn designden Standlaustprechern, wiedergeben können.

Möglich machen sollen dies vier Hochleistungstreiber und eine Hochtonkalotte. Insgesamt ergibt das eine Summe von 20 Treibern und vier Hochtonkalotten. Als Subwoofer wird der SW3300 eingesetzt, der in seiner titan-schwarzen Pracht das Set um ein weiteres optisch aufwertet. 
Genaue Daten sind noch nicht bekannt.

Dieses Set dürfte auch für das 1. Quartal 2009 zu erwarten sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Quelle/Bilder: teufel.de)


----------



## Der Dudelsack (22. Dezember 2008)

Is in den Standboxen nur ein Mitteltöner?


----------



## Overlocked (22. Dezember 2008)

In jeder Box eine.


----------



## Standeck (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich hoffe mal das Teufel mit diesem System nicht so grosse Probleme hat wie mit dem Concept F. Vor zwei Tagen ist mir bereits der zweite Subwoofer kaputtgegangen, nachdem die typischen Knarzgeräusche wieder vorausgegangen waren.  Zum Glück habe ich noch Garantie.


----------



## Sash (22. Dezember 2008)

vielleicht zu früh zu laut gehört? boxen sollte man immer min 48h lang bei normaler lautstärke einschwingen lassen.


----------



## exa (22. Dezember 2008)

hui dann wäre ja evtl das lt3 statt eines lt2 was für mein geplantes heimkino


----------



## Elkgrin (22. Dezember 2008)

Die beiden Sets sehen irgendwie garnicht mal so gut aus. Schade.


----------



## riedochs (22. Dezember 2008)

Gibt es schon Preise?


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Dezember 2008)

preise interessiern mich auch
wenn in den standboxen nur die mitteltöner hocken und der preis dann sehr hoch ist, würde ich persönlich zu etwas anderem greifen, mein 160€ Philips sys hat das auch, und da war noch eine DVD-Playre mitbei


----------



## Mexxim (23. Dezember 2008)

genau die Preise wären mal interessant, ich schätze so um die 500-600euro ?!..


----------



## Elkgrin (23. Dezember 2008)

Mexxim schrieb:


> genau die Preise wären mal interessant, ich schätze so um die 500-600euro ?!..



Wird sich wohl eher auf 700-800 Euro + Zubehör belaufen, komplett also schätzungsweise 800-900 EUR.


----------



## Overlocked (23. Dezember 2008)

Das LT3 wird wahrscheinlich irgendwas zwischen dem LT2 und dem LT4 kosten- die passive Variante. Die aktive vl. noch in bisschen weniger als das LT4. 
Beim Cluma gibt es noch keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten, weil das Columa 900 auch noch nicht auf den Markt gekommen ist. Hier würde dich etwas 1000€ schätzen.


----------



## GlockRoXx (29. Dezember 2008)

Die sehen toll aus ^_^ ..kann ich mir aber mal wieder nicht leisten


----------

